# Who is fishing the Red and it's tribs????



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I am itching to get out soon, but I know it will pretty much be a waste at this point.

Anyone been out with this high water?

How long till you think the red or it's tribs will be fishable?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Some catfish are being caught on the Sheyenne diversion in West Fargo. It's a matter of finding slower and warmer water. Cut frozen sucker would be my choice of bait for the cats. You may be able to catch fresh suckers if you try a wad of crawlers on a short leader on the bottom. Poor clarity usually means short leaders for cats too.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone know why the sheyenne is not dropping, and when we can expect it to get back to normal?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The whole basin is full yet and it will likely be late May before we see stable river conditions, baring and heavy rains.

It will fall slowly.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Lots of people working the diversion this weekend. With the water so high and temps still in the 50s I would think its more about just getting out than catching anything yet.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Your best bet is to head down to Whapeton and work the Red, the walleye are starting to feed again post spawn. Cats are beginning to show promise on cut sucker and Mooneye.

Jigs with a bit of flash to them, like Thumper Jigs, Whistlers, and Reel Baits Jigs worked close to shore with a fathead minnow has been best for me.

Cranks will get better as the water temp rises, try Rattle Trap style baits in 1/2 to 3/4 oz, in light high contrasting patterns and silver/black colors. #5 & #4 Salmo Hornets in Blue Dace, Gold, Crawdad, and Yellow Zebra work very well.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Backwater Eddy said:


> Some catfish are being caught on the Sheyenne diversion in West Fargo. It's a matter of finding slower and warmer water. Cut frozen sucker would be my choice of bait for the cats. You may be able to catch fresh suckers if you try a wad of crawlers on a short leader on the bottom. Poor clarity usually means short leaders for cats too.


Catfish are being caught in the slower and warmer waters of the diversion? Are you kidding? I thought your reports were a little suspect after a couple I knew to be BS last summer from Ashtabula but this really takes the cake. :roll: I really have to wonder if he has ever even seen the diversion with his top to find slow, warm water.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah send everyone down to Wahp Eddy, all the 11in walleyes you can handle! That is if you want to spend the gas, bait, and time to catch aquarium sized fish. :withstupid:


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

_"It's a matter of finding slower and warmer water."_ That was my recommendation and yes I know it is high and full right now, but if you know where to look there are side channels that are more prone to sun and faster warming than the obvious community garbage pile fishing holes.

jdpete75 stop in and introduce yourself to me once at Gander, I'll be glade to listen to your vast wisdom on river systems in person. Or...not.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

This has turned into quite the interesting thread.

I have been out around Fargo area n been catching cats, eye n pike.

Wat Ed is saying about the slower warmer water is true. You just have to be willing to do your homework and find the spots.

As far as going south there is really no need to if you know and somewhat understand your fishery.

My 2 cents...


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

jdpete75 said:


> Backwater Eddy said:
> 
> 
> > Some catfish are being caught on the Sheyenne diversion in West Fargo. It's a matter of finding slower and warmer water. Cut frozen sucker would be my choice of bait for the cats. You may be able to catch fresh suckers if you try a wad of crawlers on a short leader on the bottom. Poor clarity usually means short leaders for cats too.
> ...


Wow... I thought Eddy's advice has almost always been strong on this forum. He has helped countless people both on here and in person at Gander get into river fishing around this area including giving me advice on the subject. He is offering advice which you can take or leave but to call out a guy that has helped out lots of people is a jerk-off thing to do. I agree with Eddy, if you have so much knowledge, why don't you share? Maybe then you won't come off looking like such a pr!ck....


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

willythekid said:


> Wow... I thought Eddy's advice has almost always been strong on this forum.


I agree...seems to give solid info.


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Who cares what that jdpete says...we all know Eddy gives some damn good advice for fishin the red. I've been listening to his advice on bait and tactics on both this website and fishinbuddy for a while now, and i wanna take this opportunity to say THANKS EDDY!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Whoa, maybe you and Eddy should meet in a van down by the river there buddy! hahaha I say fish enough and fish hard, learn to figure things out for yourself. It's more rewarding.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> I say fish enough and fish hard, learn to figure things out for yourself. It's more rewarding.


It sounds like Eddy has fished hard and learned to figure things out things for himself. Maybe it's rewarding for Eddy to help others out on the Red River. But kudos to a few for claiming he gives out bad informaion.

Backwater Eddy seems to give very good information and whether his information works for you or not why trash talk about useful information.
And his information about finding slower and warmer and very useful information. We've fish backchannels for cats three feet deep early in the summer and do very good.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

cavedude said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I say fish enough and fish hard, learn to figure things out for yourself. It's more rewarding.
> ...


I never said he gave me bad information, because I don't have to ask him for it. Plus I give out plenty on my own on many rivers and lakes. And anyone who fishes the river should know that slower warmer water is a good place to fish.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

yea i have to say diffrent my best luck for cats on the red is u find a big tree in the middle of the channel and then go back about 20 to 30 yards a put ur hook right there. its work for me everytime on the red never gotten skunked yet doing this.


----------

